# Forum About Russia Culture and History  Мюзикл «Граф Монте-Кристо»

## SAn

Если будете у нас в Москве, — обязательно посетите мюзикл «Граф Монте-Кристо», идущий в Театре оперетты. 
Трейлер: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e-CMzAgUNKA   

> «Монте-Кристо» — это легендарный роман Александра Дюма, пропетый лучшими голосами актеров мюзиклов. 
> Автор либретто Юлий Ким
> Композитор Роман Игнатьев
> Режиссер Алина Чевик 
> Среди артистов настоящие звезды жанра: Владимир Дыбский (роль графа Монте-Кристо), Александр Маракулин, Андрей Белявский (роль Вильфора), Лика Рулла (Эрмина Данглар) и другие. Главную женскую роль Мерседес исполняют звезды кино и участницы проекта «Ледниковый период» на Первом канале Анастасия Макеева и Валерия Ланская. 
> Для спектакля созданы уникальные декорации, с помощью которых пространство сцены превращается то в бальный зал, то в замок Иф, то в паруса целой армады кораблей контрабандистов. 
> Костюмы актеров и танцоров балета, которые создавались в течение трех месяцев, сочетают дух эпохи Дюма и современный шик от кутюр. За этот период было использовано 50 метров парчи, 100 метров шелка, 50 метров бархата и несколько километров цветных лент. На отделку каждого наряда солистов мюзикла ушло по 1440 камней от Swarovski.

 Пара песен:  Песня тюремщиков _Ну что, дружок?
Прощай, дружок,
Последний час пришёл!
Какой был хилый старичок,
А нынче так тяжел!
Что тут сказать?
Ни дать, ни взять —
Не хочется ему
Вот так навеки покидать
Любимую тюрьму! 
Взяли, эх... Давай! 
Он здесь задаром ел да пил
И дрыхнул день-деньской.
Теперь пора на рыбий пир,
Хлебнуть воды морской!
Кто раньше сам омаров жрал,
Тот нынче к ним на стол!
Давай, дружок, плати должок,
Пошел, пошел, пошел!_  Месть _Я в этот мир приду, как грозный трибунал,
И напишу «Позор» на лбу его бесстыжем.
Да, я сполна воздам тому, кто был унижен,
Но я сто крат воздам тому, кто унижал.
Покуда зло царит, не ведая преград,
Покуда грех прикрыт личиною лукавой,
Так пусть же на земле его настигнет ад,
И это мне дано — служить небесной карой. 
Боже правый, благодарю!
Я исполню волю твою!
Боже правый, благодарю!
Я исполню волю твою! 
О золото земли, о дьявол наяву,
Орудие греха, награда словоблудья,
Пришла пора звенеть во славу правосудья —
Не обходить закон, а помогать ему.
И не взывай, палач, к защитникам своим.
И не надейся, вор, на купленную милость.
Здесь нет земных судей — здесь божья справедливость.
И будет приговор, как смерть, неотвратим! 
Боже правый, благодарю.
Я исполню волю твою!
Боже правый, благодарю.
Я исполню волю твою! 
Боже правый, благодарю.
Я исполню волю твою!
Боже правый, благодарю.
Я исполню волю твою!_

----------

